# Kmottus and others with medical knowledge...



## Zenovia (Mar 12, 2001)

I need your help if you would be so kind in assisting me. I have taken a break from the bulletin board for the past week because I have been sick. My doctor thought it was UTI/Bladder infection. The results came back negative from the urinalysis. I will have a pelvic exam and possible ultrasound next week. I am really worried about endometriosis or other reproductive problems now. She told me if my pain gets worse over the weekend not to hesitate going to the ER. I started having severe pain (not burning) when going to the bathroom on Monday, started Cipro on Tues. The pain isn't as bad as it was but I am still in pain. I can't exercise. I am not sure what other information to include other than I have been in a monogamous relationship for ten years and do not believe it is an STD. Thanks for your help...


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

You should ask your doctor about "Irritable Bladder Syndrome." About a year ago I passed some blood in my urine and I was having some odd symptoms, like pain and sometimes frequency. I had a urine test, and no infection showed up. My doctor told me I have something called an "Irritable Bladder," and it seems to be made worse by IBS. She told me to drink a lot of fluids to make sure the kidneys are flushed out often, and if that didn't help, to see a urologist. I have been trying to drink more, and so far, I haven't had much trouble. I hope this helps.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Cipro is a pretty strong antibiotic, so I am surprised that the dr. put you on it, without a clear DX.


----------



## Zenovia (Mar 12, 2001)

So my PAP came back okay except that I have bacterial vaginosis. Anyone one with endo or cysts have issues with this. I was reading on the web that BV can progress into endo or cysts. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I am having a pelvic ultrasound day after tommorrow


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Also they may need to investigate Interstitial Cystitis if nothing shows in the other tests.K.


----------

